# A Little Cuteness



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a chilly Friday morning and I'm in a cute and cuddly mood. So, I thought I'd share a pic from a family gathering last weekend and open up a space for anyone to post some cuteness of their own ...

This is my 2yo nephew and my 96yo grandma having a moment.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

..... and for good measure, what is cuteness without a puppy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that Grandma is using a blackberryish thing!

And you probably didn't even notice the Vera Bradley bag whose straps can be seen on the walker. . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And you probably didn't even notice the Vera Bradley bag whose straps can be seen on the walker. . . . .


Actually, we had a Vera Bradley chat. She has two - that one and a black one ....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It's tough to beat puppies for cuteness, but how about my twin nieces on ponies?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

love the Grandma being hi tech!

All are cute, twins are almost as cute as puppies, well maybe more cute puppies can get into soooo much trouble    Wish I had some cuteness pictures, but I'll enjoy yours - Thanks


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread, may it live long!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

love the puppy.  Love the Grandma!  I wanna pony!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I wish I had photos of Noggin as a puppy, but I got him as a 2-year-old from the orphanage. At a guess, he probably looked something like:


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I was looking back through old pictures and found this one of Harley and my daughter jumping on her bed at Harley's birthday party. Yes, I said birthday party... Jen had a BD party for her cat, Abbey, and Harley when they turned 1 year old. She served fajitas and made a Kitty Litter Cake for the party. Party activities included bed jumping and bubbles! 










Not as cute as babies and puppies, but it made me smile!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Love this thread; great idea Geoffrey. Going to look for some cute pics this weekend.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

my son and his girlfriend(as babies)....who needs chew toys when you have a foot fetish?









my kids...thought it was cute to see them both so focused!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

cute kids y'all got.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

this has been my favorite thread of the day!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

more cute ....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the baby in this shot is pretty cute. Oh, wait, it's me!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

<------Don't know how post pics, but my avatar is my grandson meeting his baby brother for the first time.  I think it's cute.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Not my own pic obviously but I liked this:


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> And you probably didn't even notice the Vera Bradley bag whose straps can be seen on the walker. . . . . Roll Eyes


That happens to be Blue Rhapsody and I have it in Large Duffel, Small Duffel, and Villager. Gram has good taste and so modern; very hip. 
_GREAT THREAD_ 
*OK...my cute: Mia*


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just going to casually leave this here:


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> I'm just going to casually leave this here:


Adorable!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


WIINA WINNA CHICKEN DINNA!!!

im a mom and dog lover and my heart just melted....the look of pure trust and content on the faces of both just killme....im such a sap...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


I just knew you couldn't resist Jeff! great or grand? absolutely adorable!!! I agree winna winna


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I just knew you couldn't resist Jeff!


I have no shame.


Anju No. 469 said:


> great or grand?


My great-niece? Or is it grand-niece? My nephew's daughter, Hannah


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

knowldgfrk said:


> my son and his girlfriend(as babies)....who needs chew toys when you have a foot fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that picture! Chunkster babies are the best!! Precious little rolls on his legs......thansk for sharing 

Jeff yours is great too, love the smile on her face!!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> I LOVE that picture! Chunkster babies are the best!! Precious little rolls on his legs......thansk for sharing
> 
> Jeff yours is great too, love the smile on her face!!


thank you! my son was 98% on the charts and still is...he hit 30lb before 1yr and hit 40lb by 2yrs....he has since lost much of the fat due to climbing the walls like spiderman...now 32" and 30lbs...will be 3 in March


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


The smile on that Kiddo's face is the best! And they're both adorable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9JlINzIE58

These are my son's cuties, wishing their Uncle Dan
a happy birthday.

deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> The smile on that Kiddo's face is the best! And they're both adorable.


Pure contentment, isn't it? The dog's name is Ryder.

Where are everyone else's kids, dogs, cats, etc. Come on everyone, share.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay, at Carol's prompting, here's my cuteness contribution! This is when Raney was just a few weeks old. (She's ten months now.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, here's my kitty Tuxedo waiting patiently by the back door. When he was undergoing chemo for his cancer, we would let him out in the backyard for short periods of time since he really enjoyed being outside. (The shirt says "Wingman.")


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My cousin's daughter (first cousin once removed, I believe?). It's the pink shoes that complete the ensemble, I think.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Gotta love a girl who has to have a little pink.
deb


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Only ONE ponytail?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Only ONE ponytail?


Huh...I think my (admittedly bad) eyes just assumed there was one on the starboard side, too. Maybe it's being pushed back by the goal net?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Only ONE ponytail?


My DD would explain to you patiently, while only rolling her eyes a _little_ bit, that _ponytails_ always come in "ones" (in the back). It's _pigtails_ that there are supposed to be two of (on the sides). She has had to explain this fact of schoolgirl coiffure to both her dad and her grandfather more than once....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Huh...I think my (admittedly bad) eyes just assumed there was one on the starboard side, too. Maybe it's being pushed back by the goal net?


Maybe she's going for an asymmetrical '80's look ...


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Maybe she's going for an asymmetrical '80's look ...


i am voting 80's!


----------

